# Getting to vote



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

How can a foriegner who moved to America be able to vote? Are they ever able to vote? What do they have to do to gain the right to vote?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Become a citizen. Can't vote otherwise. Same in England


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Nobody lets people who aren't citizens of their country vote. I think you have to live in the country for a certain number of years (5? 7?) before you can take the citizenship test. It's mostly on the American form of government, and you can take it in your native language. You don't have to speak English.

A lot of foreigners think that they get automatic citizenship if they marry an American, but that is not true at all. If you have a baby in America, that baby gets automatic citizenship, but they still can deport you and your American citizen baby. However, the baby still retains its citizenship and can return on its own.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

atlast said:


> Nobody lets people who aren't citizens of their country vote. I think you have to live in the country for a certain number of years (5? 7?) before you can take the citizenship test. It's mostly on the American form of government, and you can take it in your native language. You don't have to speak English.
> 
> A lot of foreigners think that they get automatic citizenship if they marry an American, but that is not true at all. If you have a baby in America, that baby gets automatic citizenship, but they still can deport you and your American citizen baby. However, the baby still retains its citizenship and can return on its own.


You have to be able to speak English unless you are over a certain age ( 60 I think ) My wife beame a US citizen last year and her native language is Spanish.


----------

